# Crazy Swan Pics!



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

Here is the swan that a buddy and i found while hunting last spring. Also added a pic of a goose that i shot and i thought it looked unusual for the spring? We were drivin around in the snow strom in late March last year and i saw this lone swan that counldn't move so i thought maybe it had been shot? I walked out to find that it had a trasmitter collar that was full of ice. So i picked it up and took it back to a buddies shop and thawed out the ice with water and cut the collar off. The bird was also banded so we called the number and talked to the woman who actually banded it in 2002 in North Carolina. She gave us all of the info and let us keep the collar she said that the collar's battery had died two years prior and was very excited to find out that the bird was still alive. I thought it was a neat story and that i should share. Its as close as ive come to killing a neck banded bird! Hope you enjoy!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Raker guy, is that you hugging the swan?

So it was alive and it just let you walk up to it? Or are you saying she was suprised it lived until close to when you found it?

Cool pics.


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

It was basically frozen to the ground so it really had no choice whether i could pick it up or not.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Very cool pics!

Thanks for posting them (finally) :thumb:

Can you take another pic of the collar with the little transmitter?

What is that last pic of? Do you have a closer picture of the bill?

Thanks!


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

Wow, nice pics raker guy, that's sweet that you got to keep the collar


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Man that is some sweet stuff! But one ugly mug! 
So what did you guys do with the Swan? Bring it to class?


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Great story raker, that is a great deed!


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

good work thats an awesome story :beer:


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice pics. Thanks for sharing them.
I'm surprised he didn't give you a wrap on the noggin when you were hugging him. :lol: 
Thanks again and good luck,
Dan


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

If you would have held that swan a little lower in picture #2 we would understand why your always getting raked. :beer:


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

Cool pics

Does anyone else think the last pic looks like a snow speck cross


----------



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

thanks for sharing. thats pretty neat. So did the swan just fly away when you let it go?


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

When the swan took off it flew to the south and eventually came back and hooked up with its mate that was flying around! I dont have any other pics of that goose but i thought it was neat looking with the brown feathers and yellow beack! It had very orange feet? I was also thinking that it was a specklebelly cross? I was wondering what you guys think, im pretty sure it't still in the freezer?


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Great swan story! Also, that does look like it is crossed with a speck. One for the wall!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Large......

Great story! There's alot of people that would have done things different! By that I mean it wouldn't have flown away! :beer:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

FlashBoomSplash said:


> Cool pics
> 
> Does anyone else think the last pic looks like a snow speck cross


Yes that is exactly what it is... (hence why I was asking if he had a closer pic of the bill of that bird..)

Take some more pics of it and post 'em here!


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

How far did you have to transport the bird to your home/garage to get the collar off? Was it struggling very much, or hissing at you?I'd love to hear the whole story!


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

I saw a swan with a neck coller in ND this year but never got a shot at him. I never filled my tag


----------



## 4EVERHUNTING (Feb 13, 2008)

that is sweet I have never seen to many tundra swans. Lots of trumpeters around though.


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

jgat said:


> How far did you have to transport the bird to your home/garage to get the collar off? Was it struggling very much, or hissing at you?I'd love to hear the whole story!


I drove round trip like 10 miles it made for a very tense trip! The bird was fine when it couldn't pick up it's head but, the ride back to field was crazy! The bird was lookin every where and i thought it was gonna peck the hell out of my head but it never did. It also did't make a whole lot of noise it just sort of growled the whole way until i got out of the pickup then it started to honk! I'm not gonna lie it was awesome to be able to save a swan even if i like to trying and shoot one in the fall. 8)


----------

